# Parental Order checklist



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi

So our lovely surrogate gave birth to a gorgeous baby girl. She will be 6 weeks old this week so we can apply for a parental order. 

Can someone please confirm what I need to send off to the court other than the following: 

1. 2 copies of form C51 
2. Birth certificate of my baby
3. A cheque? If so, how much? 
4. A copy of my marriage certificate??
5. Anything else? 

Also, if I meet up with my surrogate on the date we reach 6 weeks, can I ask her to sign the acknowledgement form C52 and then send it all off together to the court to speed up the process? 

Thanks!


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Chicalinda


It's the form plus 2 copies (3 if your surrogate is married).


The court fee is £215 and the cheque is made payable to HMCTS.


Long form birth certificate and your marriage certificate.


Best of luck with it


Natalie


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Natalie

For anyone wondering. I sent off the acknowledgement form signed by the surrogate together with the form and I was told it was ok. It hopefully speeds things up slightly rather than waiting for the court to send the form to the surrogate and then the surrogate has to send the form to the court.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Chicalinda
Yes, anything you can get away with to short-circuit the process is helpful!
The acknowledgement form is a C52 and there's a link to it on our website (together with the C51) at 
http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre?root_level_topic=surrogacy&topic=all&user_type=all&query=

Natalie


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Just wondering if these are the same forms used in Scotland?


----------

